#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Grupo Gerador na Estação (torre), indignação, discursão...

## josue.pcfree

Ola Amigos 
Novamente eu aqui...
Em primeiro lugar quero aqui falar da minha indignação contra a Eletrobras Piauí (Antiga CEPISA), por passar 03 dias sem energia na minha torre onde fica toda a minha estação.... É certo que essa estação fica na zona rural mais esse não é o motivo de passarmos 3 dias sem energia e só consertaram depois que eu paguei propina para o supervisor da empresa terceirizada pela Eletrobras para ir resolver o problema. Ele teve a ousadia de me dizer que tinha uma previsão de ir lá na minha torre em 5 dias mais se ajeitasse alguma coisa para ele ele mandaria uma equipe na mesma hora.
Esse é o motive para eu colocar um grupo gerador, dei varias pesquisadas e buscando conselhos de veteranos, concluir que o gerador é mais viável quando isso nos acontecer...
Hoje tenho em minha tore:
02 rocket dish + rockets
06 nanobeam
10 cooler de pc ligado numa fonte de pc
01 RB 450G
01 Switch vlan fixa intelbras
01 PC domestico (MK Auth)
01 Servidor Robusto Intel (cache) (Xeon quad core, 8 gb de ram, 2 hds de 1tb)
02 ventiladores de 30cm
A minha pergunta é:
De quantos KVA tem que ser esse gerador, sendo que eu peguei um alicate multímetro só 0,60 amperes de consumo???
Qual a melhor marca???
O mais econômico: Diesel ou Gasolina???

Discutem ai ....!!!!

----------


## weslly21

saindo um pouco de foco da pergunta, porque você não monta um sistema totalmente solar, e muito melhor em termos de problemas

agora 0,60 de corrente acho que você mediu errado, o amperímetro tem um botão na lateral , tem que aperta ele pra da o valor exato.

veja com um eletricista bom esses detalhes do amperimetro


creio que com 8 mil voce monta um sistema solar eficiente para segurar todos esses equipamentos ai

----------


## josue.pcfree

> saindo um pouco de foco da pergunta, porque você não monta um sistema totalmente solar, e muito melhor em termos de problemas
> 
> agora 0,60 de corrente acho que você mediu errado, o amperímetro tem um botão na lateral , tem que aperta ele pra da o valor exato.
> 
> veja com um eletricista bom esses detalhes do amperimetro
> 
> 
> creio que com 8 mil voce monta um sistema solar eficiente para segurar todos esses equipamentos ai


Amigo, 
o Precedimento que fiz foi o mesmo procedimento que um eletricista me ensinou,
energia solar é 8 mil o grupo gerador é 3,5 mil tem muita diferença né

----------


## faelldantas

um grupo gerador de 3,5k? acho q vc num compra um nem com 3kva.

temos um aqui na empresa de 6.5kva (6000 alguma coisa) da toyama e ele custou em torno de quase 7k e a outro detalhe, a gasolina, a diesel ficaria bem mais caro, em torno de 9k ~ 10k.

lembre que essa medição tem q ser feita de uma maneira que nao fique com sobra nem fique sobrecarregado.

tenho certeza que o pessoal do forum aqui vai chegar com mais ideias, ou então, pede uma ajuda ao @*rubem* (desculpa citar seu nome, mas você é uma referência para mim), ele pode te orientar como fazer esse dimensionamento.

----------


## weslly21

4500 reais a diferença, mais em compensação você não tem problemas, principalmente com queima de equipamentos por causa da energia elétrica.

conheço gente que usa torre a 4 anos com energia solar e nunca trocou nenhum parafuso, 100% sem problemas

quando a gente bota no papel todos os custo relacionados a resolver problemas emergenciais, deslocamentos reposição de material , clientes reclamando, cancelamentos etc.. , sai muito mais muito barato mesmo

enfim é só uma opniao

----------


## rodrigofonseca

Sistema de energia solar é o melhor que tem, não depende de concessionaria e raramente, mais muito raramente queima equipamento, quando queima é porque deu fim de vida útil mesmo.
Mais energia solar para um pc e um servidor vc vai gastar muita grana com bateria estacionária pra manter, sugiro vc levar por exemplo o PC Mkauth para algum lugar com energia mais estável já que não necessita de muita banda mesmo só autenticação e servido web. Seus equipamentos sem o servidor de cache gastam próximo de 650w (contando o ventilador) se seu servidor for mais moderno ele gasta mais uns 300w, se for antigo ai só olhando no datashet dele.

Resumidamente vai precisar de paneis solares de no mínimo 3x o gasto de energia mais uma pancada de baterias pra segurar à noite e em dias nublados.

Minha opinião, colocaria sistema solar apenas nos rádios e os servidores faria um ptp pra outro local com energia mais estável pois sua rede não para se o cache for desligado.

----------


## weslly21

porem como ele mostrou so deu 0,60 AH de consumo, entao 0,60*220=132W de consumo real

achei baixo o consumo, mais se for isso mesmo bom pra ele pois os custo sao menores

os ventiladores pode deixar ligado na energia mesmo, sao os que mais consomem nesse conjunto ai

nao sou especialista em painel solar mais creio que 4 paineis de 255w yngli solar + 4 baterias de 150AH ( ligadas em serie-paralelo para da 24 volts ) um controlador de 40 AH e um inversor de 1000W segura a bronca tranquilo ( ficando fora somente os ventiladores)

----------


## josue.pcfree

Olha.
A discursão tomou outro rumo por eu não ter explicado uma coisa...
Esse gerador que eu quero ele ira funcionar so nas faltas de energia. Irei colocar um reler no momento que faltar energia com 30 segundo o reler disparar e ligar o gerador.
Sim o meu servidor é novo 7 meses de uso
Amigo @*faelldantas* ja pesquisei na capital do estado que moro (Piaui) tem uma loja que vende um gerador agrale por 3,5 mil de 3 kva

----------


## rubem

Provavelmente é esse aqui:
http://www.lintecmotores.com.br/prod...leve/g3000-139

E isso é baratinho mesmo, um motor simples 6,5cv está uns R$ 700 no máximo, um gerador monofásico tipo dinamo pra AC (Tensão dependente da rotação) uns R$ 800, um sisteminha de partida eletrica (Motor 12V tipo de moto, de baixo consumo) uns R$ 500, então mesmo se você comprar tudo separado (Geralmente mais caro) não chega nos R$ 3 mil, é esperado que no interior em estoque local custe nessa faixa de preço, as versões chineses disso aí custam uns US$ 800.


Mas... não espere AC limpa nem tão estável desses geradores, o controle de rotação não é tão eficiente (Carburador não garante rotação estável), como seu consumo parece baixo (Baixo demais, também acho que tem algo errado, que mediu só uma fase ou algo assim (Sistema 127V com 2 fases e neutro)) não vai ter variação na tensão devido a variação no consumo, todo problema que tiver vai ser derivado de variação mecanica (Gasolina aguada travando boia (Por isso usar aditivada (Mas não usar aditivio) é fundamental), rotação baixa ao ligar em dias abaixo de uns 20°C (Madrugada), essas bobeirinhas.


EU colocaria um transformador isolador 1:1 (Não um auto-transformador) na saída desse grupo gerador pra ter um pesinho pro gerador e ter menos spikes loucos, além de providenciar um bom filtro de linha (Filtro LC), ou use nobreak de dupla-conversão ou senoidal que também tá tranquilo (Nobreak comum costuma queimar com gerador comum, spikes de 500 a 800V aparecem, varistor de nobreak comum estoura).

Sobre o consumo, acho que seria algo assim:

16W - 02 rocket dish + rockets
36W - 06 nanobeam
25W - 10 cooler de pc ligado numa fonte de pc
8W - 01 RB 450G
8W - 01 Switch vlan fixa intelbras
70W - 01 PC domestico (MK Auth)
130W - 01 Servidor Robusto Intel (cache) (Xeon quad core, 8 gb de ram, 2 hds de 1tb)
130W - 02 ventiladores de 30cm
Total: 423W

("PC domestico" depende do tipo, uma carroça tipo Athlon primeira geração consome o dobro de um i3 recente, um Xeon quad recente consome o triplo de um antigo, HD Sata 7200RPM comum consome 1/3 de um SCSI ou algo de alto desempenho, tem varios detalhes, mas difícil um servidor com xeon consumir menos de uns 100 a 120W. Ventilador depende do tipo, tem o consumo escrito nele. O resto coloquei algo perto do consumo de pico, mas a media deles seria algo tipo 10 a 20% a menos apenas, não ia cair o total de 420 pra 132W!)

Sobre os grupos geradores, a recomendação é ligar o motor, deixar dar uma leve aquecida por pelo menos uns 10 segundos, pra só então passar o consumo pra ele. No sistema automatizado que acionar o rele de partida precisaria isso, um segundo rele ligando o gerador na rede AC só uns 30 segundos depois de dada a partida. Dá pra fazer um circuito de retardo na saída do dinamo gerador, acho que transistor e capacitor, com um capacitor que leve uns 20 ou 30 segundos pra atingir a tensão que sature o transistor pra que então esse feche o rele que ligue a saída (E pode ligar nesse rele outro rele acionado pela rede eletrica, de modo que chegando rede eletrica o gerador seja desligado da rede). Esse tipo de "manobra" em geradores pequenos deve ser feito manualmente, eles tem chaves pra isso (Desligar gerador, desligar motor, chavear entre saída A ou saída B), grupos geradores maiores e mais caros tem isso automatizado.

Ah, isso é barulhento pacas! O abafador mini que eles tem não ajuda tanto, se tiver morador perto seria uma boa comprar fibra de vidro, colocar ao redor do abafador, e colocar um turbo metalico em volta levando a fumaça pra fora (Sacou? Não encaixa tubo fino no diametro da saída, coloca tubo grosso, bem grosso, e preenche a lacuna com fibra de vidro, se precisar grudar ela na posição amarra com arame e usa silicone de alta temperatura (Preto), dá pra matar metade do barulho).

----------


## tcftelecom

O que posso dizer por experiencia propiá é que gerador a gasolina(Gasolina apodrece e para o carburador) é bom para quem tem uso diário mas para um gerador que vai funcionar esporadicamente tem que ser Diesel(Diesel comum),compramos este modelo(http://www.toyama.com.br/produtos_de...cod_produto=59) esta com cinco horas de uso,excelente sem reclamação a não ser o barulho como amigo disse.
A intenção é vede lo e comprar este modelo :Frown: http://www.toyama.com.br/produtos_de...uto=179)devido ao barulho.
É bom salientar que gerador com partida automática(existe a QTA pronta da propiá Toyama)com varias oscilações da operadora e varias partidas,sempre a acaba o combustível e quando precisa esta com tanque seco.
Estas são nossas experiencias,espero ter colaborado com os amigos.

----------


## rubem

Caramba, mas ainda são 70dB a 7m. Ainda é barulho demais pra aguentar perto. 80dB te deixa surdo ou zonzo, e... a 7m ainda tem 70dB, isso é bem igual a barulheira de gerador pequeno (Sempre 70-80dB de ruído).

Com os conj. diesel também tem o problema de sujeira no tanque se usar biodiesel sob determinadas condições. Ele forma uma gosma no tanque e tubulação, é uma porcaria. Se "aerar" o diesel (Vier chacoalhando dentro de recipiente) ele captura mais agua do ar (higroscopicidade), depois tem que limpar filtro seguido pra tirar isso, acho que o jeito de ter sossego é usar tanque grande, não chacoalhar quando transporta, encher até a boca pra não ter ar, vedar bem, esperar descansar, e não retirar ele a partir do fundo mas sim a alguns centimetros do fundo.

Com a gasolina (90 dias pra ser considerada "podre") seria "só" ter tanque e cuba do carburador com verniz apropriado pra evitar corrosão, tipo o tratamento feito pra uso de alcool, e trocar a gasolina todo mes, mas... metade desses produtos vem da china, sem tratamento nenhum pra agreção dos 25 a 27% de alcool.

Acho que bom mesmo seria converter um motor desse pra usar alcool anidro puro, aquele avermelhado, usinas comercializam "por fora", ele não estraga em tanque, se usar tanque plastico específico ele não apodrece (Em menos de 1 ano), não cria ferrugem em partes moveis do carburador, na cuba ia criar umas ferrugens mas isso a gasolina hoje já cria! Só na cuba dá pra passar um verniz extra pra evitar isso. Ah se todo mundo soubesse das maravilhas do alcool anidro vermelho puro.

E se for pelo lado desses problemas, converter pra usar GLP também não é difícil (Gasolina, alcool hidratado, alcool anidro, GLP, GNV, rodam razoaveis numa compressão similar, poucos ajustes a fazer), só não tem kits prontos a venda pra esses motores.

Na falta de conversão, só mete 10% de querosene no meio do diesel s10 comum e o problema será o mínimo possível contra toda gosma sempre tem um solvente. Ou parte pro diesel Verana SE achar, ele tem cetano aos montes dentro, não tem biodiesel então não tem gosma.

Já pra GOMA da gasolina (Que me faz limpar o carburador da minha moto todo mes nessa época de chuvas) não tem jeito, é culpa de ambiente umido, se o gerador ficar em lugar úmido não tem como evitar.

----------


## marcioelias

Temos 2 Geradores em 2 de nossos POP's.

Algumas considerações:
Gerador somente a Diesel (gasolina não presta)Autonomia dos geradores em carga máxima é de aproximadamente 8 a 10 horas

Muito embora, esses equipamentos não são feitos para trabalhar de forma contínua por períodos longos, se vc olhar nas entrelinhas do manual, vai descobrir que são projetados para até 3h/dia de funcionamento.

Outro ponto importante que ocorreu aqui com a gente, colocamos um Toyama carenado de 6Kva em um POP, ele foi instalado em local fechado, apenas abrimos um buraco na parede para saída do escapamento e colocamos um exaustor para retirar qualquer resíduo de fumaça que fique no ambiente. No entanto até aí não tínhamos ar condicionado no ambiente, resultado, na primeira vez que este gerador operou por mais tempo (em um dia quente para ajudar) ele simplesmente parou de funcionar depois de 1,5h de funcionamento (é um mecanismo de segurança do próprio equipamento que desarma em caso de super aquecimento).

Por tanto, para este seu caso (3 dias direto) acredito que o melhor seja ouvir o conselho dos colegas e pensar em um sistema solar mesmo.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Sistema de energia solar é o melhor que tem, não depende de concessionaria e raramente, mais muito raramente queima equipamento, quando queima é porque deu fim de vida útil mesmo.
> Mais energia solar para um pc e um servidor vc vai gastar muita grana com bateria estacionária pra manter, sugiro vc levar por exemplo o PC Mkauth para algum lugar com energia mais estável já que não necessita de muita banda mesmo só autenticação e servido web. Seus equipamentos sem o servidor de cache gastam próximo de 650w (contando o ventilador) se seu servidor for mais moderno ele gasta mais uns 300w, se for antigo ai só olhando no datashet dele.
> 
> Resumidamente vai precisar de paneis solares de no mínimo 3x o gasto de energia mais uma pancada de baterias pra segurar à noite e em dias nublados.
> 
> Minha opinião, colocaria sistema solar apenas nos rádios e os servidores faria um ptp pra outro local com energia mais estável pois sua rede não para se o cache for desligado.



Esta sugestão é também melhor coisa a fazer no meu ponto de vista.

----------


## tcftelecom

Completando a opinião dos amigos sobre energia solar,temos repetidores de radio VHF a 17 anos,só trocou bateria e um controlador(foram trocar as baterias(pessoal do cliente) e danificou o controlador) temos uma torre onde faço entrocamento,nesta torre o consumo é de ~1000W(220V),uso um power Dam com banco de baterias de 1000 Amperes(+- 10 horas ) e usamos este gerador Toyama para periodos maiores(saliento que a CEMIG,melhor energia do Brasil nos deixa parado por ate 72 Horas).fechamos um acordo com a CEMIG e no papel o tempo maximo para reparos vai ser de 4 horas,se não cumprirem vamos tirar os servidores e levar para a cidade e trabalhar com banco de 48 V para os licenciados e neste caso iremos passar tudo para solar,menos os ar condicionado.

----------


## neydourado

Minha humilde Sugestão: www.powerdam.com.br

Compra baterias estacionaria e seja feliz.

Utilizamos aqui e muito eficiente.

----------


## rubem

removido

----------


## neydourado

Rubem, Boa Tarde, Eu não tenho conhecimentos técnicos como você no assunto, só indiquei porque usamos aqui e nos atende.

Qual produto você me indica pra fazer a mesma função do powerdam, e que seja simples de instalar, e onde posso encontra no brasil.

----------


## tcftelecom

Aproveitando o gancho,atualmente estamos fazendo a combinação serie de 4 painéis de 250 W(+- 120 VDC) com controlador Morningstar - Tristar 45 A problema é que a cada 4 painéis precisamos de um controlador(banco de 12V,devido PowerDam)Estou pesquisando um inversor senoidal de qualidade como o amigo a cima disse,inclusive se tiver um modelo para nos informar,ficaria grato.
Caso trabalhe em 48 V daria para usar 4 painéis de 250 W neste mesmo controlador.
Saliento ainda que energia solar(se não subir muito o gusto de painéis devido o dólar)sera a melhor opção(Equipamentos protegidos contra descarga,energia limpa e custo menor)nesta brincadeira da Sra. Dilma,este mês tivemos um custo de R$487,00 a mais devido a aumento da tarifa elétrica.

----------


## rubem

Pois é, usar 12V é uma péssima opção, exige fiação mais grossa, os controladores de carga não tem capacidade (Em amperes) muito grande, e a inversão tem rendimento ruim demais.

Mesmo um Xantrex bem caro (No preço de um PowerDam 2000W) não tem rendimento tão bom:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...om-hf-1800-_JM

(A corrente de saída é ajustável, perfeito, a corrente de carga deve ser idealmente 10% da capacidade da bateria, PowerDam tem saída em 70A então é ideal pra 700Ah em baterias (Meio exagerado pra quem tem consumo tipo 400W?))

Pra ter rendimento bom o negócio é esquecer 12V e partir pra sistemas 48V ou mais. A Xantrex é a linha solar da Scheneider, a linha deles de UPS é a APC, tem tem opções como:
http://www.apcloja.com.br/produtos_d...t-ups-online-2
Isso opera com 4 baterias 12V 18Ah internas (Uns 800W já armazenados), mas tem corrente de carga de 6A, então fica bem usar um kit externo de 4 baterias de 50Ah (Freedom DF7000) no plug pra bateria externa dele, vai ter uns 68Ah nominais em 48V, que dá 3200W armazenados, com consumo de 400W isso significa 8 horas.
Mas com 6A dá pra carregar bateria maior? Dá, só que demora, se usar 4 baterias de 115Ah vai demorar umas 30 horas (Divide a corrente total e aumenta uns 40%), mas vai ter armazenado uns 133A 48V = 6384W, que com consumo de 400W dá 16 horas.

Esse tipo de solução não foi feita operar sozinha, esses nobreaks de primeira linha da Delta ou APC vem com baterias internas pra algo tipo 20 a 60 minutos sob meia-carga, só pra ter tempo de ligar um gerador. eles são de dupla-conversão, então mesmo o pior AC do pior conj. gerador mequetrefe a gasolina de R$ 600 ainda serve, na dupla-conversão a entrada AC é retificada e filtrada, e o circuito oscila criando uma senoidal nova e limpa, totalmente separada da AC de entrada.


Se a intenção é ter algo tipo 24h de backup, pra um consumo tipo 400W isso é 9600W/VA armazenados, em 48V seria algo tipo 200Ah, 4 baterias Freedom DF4001 (220Ah nominal em 20 horas) somam R$ 4 mil.
Pra carregar isso precisa corrente na casa dos 20A pra carga lenta em 14 horas. Se tem black-out diário e não pode esperar 14 horas por carga tem que aumentar a corrente do carregador, 40A tá bom. Fonte 56V 40A existe pra carregar isso a parte do nobreak? Só tem tem os carregadores de telecom pra sistema 48V, os noobs engravatados de escritório chamam bestamente de retificador, mas é uma fonte chaveada, com controle de carga (Retificar é passar de AC pra DC, a 40 anos atras era isso que se fazia em sistema 48V (Um trafo 2:1 passava de 110 pra 55V e flutuava 4 baterias 12V, aí sim tinha retificador, hoje só gente muita atrasada chama carregador de retificador, o troço tem um circuito pra lá de completo dentro e tem moleque chamando só de "retificador"). Mas isso não é prático instalar, nobreak separado do carregador (Mas é bem funcional pra quem quiser, engravatado de escritório que chama fonte de "retificador" não consegue por mais simples que seja).

Agora que falou em VALORES de conta de luz, a questão é o seguinte: Sempre existe perda ao carregar energia numa bateria. Então um nobreak grande, que armazene muita energia em bateria, vai desperdiçar muita energia. Desperdiça na hora de armazenar (75% de rendimento na fonte, e a bateria armazena só uns 80% do que circula) e depois desperdiça na hora de usar (Inversor rende 80-85%, com 48V chegam a 92%).

Então a forma de reduzir conta realmente é com redução de consumo (tirar ou trocar equipto) ou com fonte alternativa. Solar não sustenta ninguém, mas alivia a conta.

Painel de 250W as vezes é pra sistema 24V, não é o caso do seu? São paineis nominados 36V, ou 60 celulas. Se já tem deles, vale mais a pena conseguir nobreak 24V pra usar como inversor e como auxiliar de carga talvez. Varios nobreaks de 2KVA ou mais são 24V. Usar só eles em bateria externa geralmente vai mal porque a corrente de carga é baixa, tipo 3 a 5A, levariam 35 a 45 horas pra carregar 2 bateiras de 115Ah.
O que eu sugeriria fazer pra reduzir a conta é algo assim:


Quem faz a carga das baterias é o controlador alimentado por painel solar, o diodo impede do nobreak carregar algo. Mas tem que usar bateria no nobreak, esses APC ou Delta de dupla-conversão tem bateria interna, meio pequena e de carga rapida mas tem.

A função do timer mecanico é desligar a rede AC do nobreak, timer de 24h tem posicionadores com periodo de uns 20 minutos cada, põe 20 min. ligado e 20 min. desligado das 9 as 18h, no horário que tem sol suficiente, assim terá 4,5 horas de consumo e 4,5 horas sem consumo.

Mas dá pra sem mais rígido, se o consumo é de uns 400W, e os paineis captam 1000W ao todo, pode colocar 20 min. ligado e 40 min. desligado, assim em 9 horas do dia terá só 3 horas de consumo da rede AC, e não terá baterias do sistema solar vazias ao fim do dia.

Bateria não dura muito se você descarregar totalmente todo dia, cada descarga e recarga é um ciclo, com ciclo de 60% (Reduzindo a carga até 40% da capacidade dela) uma estacionária comum depois de 400 ciclos (400 dias) reduz a capacidade pra apenas uns 40% do que tinha quando era nova, então seria bom usar a energia solar ainda de dia, sem esperar ela ir pros paineis.

Se quiser confiar no sol e deixar os paineis alimentando inversor das 9 até as 17h, ái é opção sua, tenho certeza que em dezenas de dia vai faltar sol, por isso sou moderado nessa parte, acho importante ter energia em baterias pro caso de ter black-out a noite.

Da Delta e da APC tem nobreak de dupla conversão de 24V e 48V, nenhum deles dá conta de carregar baterias grandes (De mais de uns 20 a 50Ah), teria que fazer esse sistema de carga separada, carregar bateria com AC desperdiça energia então fica ótimo usar solar. Painel solar 24V (60 celulas) de 250W parece que está uns R$ 1000, um controlador MPPT comum uns R$ 150, são R$ 1150, isso capta por dia pouco mais de 1,2KWh, só R$ 0,6 a 0,7 na conta de luz típica por dia, mas em 30 dias dá uns 32 a 38KWh, são R$ 20 26 a menos na conta de luz, e R$ 1150 divido por R$ 25 dá 46 meses pra pagar (Bateria não entra na cotna porque nobreak precisa bateria igual), por esse lado não é viável, fica viável olha que olha a diferença de ICMS quando muda a faixa de consumo (Aqui 199KW.h paga algo tipo 22%, de icms, e com 200KWh sobe pra 30% de ICMS) e quando/se tiver multa por consumo alto.

(Alias, aqui propriedade rural paga mais barato pela energia, algo tipo R$ 0,3 por KWh na conta, isento de ICMS, e sem taxa de iluminação publica (Seria lindo 40Km de rede eletrica iluminando estrada de terra :-), colocar um enorme banco de baterias num ambiente desse pode ser interressante, apenas de coisas tipo PowerDam desperdiçar energa nesses locais a energia é mais barata, dá pra colocar lá alguns hardwares mais gastadores)



Mas bom mesmo é NÃO usar inversor, trabalhar com 24 ou 48V direto. Ter fontes ATX pra 24V tem, mas seria bom evitar ATX, ou pelo menos colocar tudo em DC e deixar um inversor menor só pro equipto ATX. Claro que trabalhar com 24V mas obter isso com fonte chinfrin tipo Volt não reduz consumo eletrico, teria que conjugar com sistema solar, desligar o carregador AC de dia, quando os paineis solares é que estão carregando as baterias, os timers mecanicos ajudam muito nisso, ACHO que são confiáveis porque uso pra varias bobeiras em casa desde 2009 e nenhum nunca falhou (Talvez atrasem uns minutos por mes, nunca reparei, mas não é nada grave, ajustar a hora deles a cada X meses não é problema).


Se usar solar, painel de 250W é uma boa porque é 24V, põe na conta que cada um circula uns 10A, controlador de carga 24V de 30A é barato e suportaria então 3 paineis desse em paralelo. Seriam 750W.hora, se o equipto consome 400W por ligar ele direto no sistema solar com inversor que vai ter energia pro inversor e pra um pouco de carga, mas eu não faria isso full-time, só por algo tipo 2/3 do tempo, porque sol todo dia nem todo mundo tem, teria que computadorizar a coisa pra fazer isso de acordo com estado de bateria e previsão do tempo, muito trabalhoso pro meu gosto (Porque sou uma anta em programação, não saberia consulta previsão ou estado das nuvens pra fazer uma tomada de decisão via microcontrolador).

Mas um motor a gasolina de 2cv, com gerador de 900W, acho bom ter igual, a AC deles é suja mas pode alimentar um nobreak de dupla-conversão ou senoidal tranquilo, pra uma previsão de black-out longo esses 900W (600W usaveis na prática, se o nobreak consumir 450W tá ótimo) ajudam muito. Até dá pra fazer um circuito com LDR pra impedir que ele ligue de dia caso acabe AC, e um circuito de retardo pra que ele espere 20 minutos depois de AC acabar pra ligar, mas não sou tão fã de automatizar demais isso porque se automatiza o usuario esquece de fazer manutenção, aí o motor dá pau com 10 horas de uso úteis, falta de cuidados básicos porque o usuario esqueceu que o motor existia.

Nobreak de dupla-conversão é caro mas te da AC puríssima, não precisa filtro de linha nem nada, põe um DR+DPS na entrada e nunca vai ter AC suja em fonte. Eles são uma porcaria pra carregar baterias, mas se tem os paineis pra carrega-las então eles são a coisa mais linda do mundo.

----------


## neydourado

removido

----------


## tcftelecom

Temos 3 PowerDam de 2000 W , ele é arcaico como citado a cima ,perde energia em forma de calor ,banco de bateria 12 v(poderia ser 24 ou 48 v) mas o danado resolveu nosso problema(ele tem uma chave estática interna)que resolveu problemas de oscilação de energia,banco de baterias de 1470 Amperes(14 baterias de 105 Amp)estamos negociando o quarto para um CPD onde ficara nossa OLT,estamos acompanhando mas ate o momento ainda apareceu algo melhor,baseando se nos relatos acima,atentem para inversores com Senoidal pura que é o mais próximo da Senoide da rede elétrica.
Pessoal com grandes CPDs poderiam nos informar o que usam?

----------


## AfranioCorreia

Sr. Rubem, 

Nós da Weltmarken, fomos informados sobre o seu comentário com objetivos difamatórios e estamos tomando as providências jurídicas cabíveis.

As informações do seu post não são verdadeiras e V.Sa. não dispõe de nenhum teste ou avaliação que possam valida-las.

Não temos conhecimento de usuários insatisfeitos com o nosso sistema!
Por acaso o Sr. é uma exceção? Se adquiriu algum equipamento informe o número da nota fiscal! 

Atenciosamente, 

Weltmarken Elektronik do Brasil Ltda
Departamento Jurídico

----------


## AfranioCorreia

Informamos aos usuários desse canal que as informações contidas no post do usuário Rubem não são verdadeiras e que aparentemente o único objetivo é difamar um produto que vem sendo aprovado por todos que adquirem. De forma alguma o nosso equipamento apresenta os rendimentos absurdos mencionados pelo mesmo. 
Esse tipo de comentário, cujos objetivos é difamar produtos ou pessoas são passíveis de pedido de reparação judicial e nós já estamos tomando as providências cabíveis!

Atenciosamente,

Weltmarken Elektronik do Brasil Ltda
Depto. Jurídico

----------


## rubem

Quem é Weltmarken?

Seja específico, passe dados TÉCNICOS (Se é que depto jurídico sabe fazer isso).

Weltmarken é representante da Lintec motores? Se é, prove por A+B que o motor mantém rotação estável com carburador independente do consumo no gerador.

Se é por falar em AC suja "desses geradores", caro depto jurídico, favor ir estudar sobre os diferentes tipos de geradores, a Lintec deve comercializar geradores limpos e outros, os baratos, que tem AC suja. Se o depto jurídico é tão leigo que não sabe diferenciar um comentário sobre uma tecnologia antiquada e barata, e acha que a crítica se destina ao fabricante, favor ter vergonha na cara e ir aprender sobre geradores antes.

Weltmarken é representante da PowerDam? Se o rendimento no inversor não é de ridículos 80% (E qualquer inversor com rendimento tão báixo é ridículo) como uns vendedores anunciam, OU corrija esses vendedores, OU se ela já estiver correta, melhore o rendimento do produto.

Weltmarken representa a APC/Schneider/Xantrex? Se for isso, eu justamente recomendo e elogio APC e Xantrex por ter rendimentos melhores que marcas como PowerDam.

(Já disse, olha o rendimento do PowerDam como inversor e olha o rendimento de um inversor Xantrex! Mas se achar que esse comentário é difamatório, então larga mão de ser lerdo e vai olhar o PREÇO dos produtos, um inversor Xantrex com rendimento acima de 90% na inversão está R$ 4 mil ou mais, enquanto o PowerDam com seus 80% (Na ficha técnica de vendedor, nunca medi. Se vendedor passa dado errado, azar o deles) custa R$ 2 mil. Qualquer humano com cérebro na cabeça saberá contabilizar que um produto com praticamente METADE do preço terá algum ponto negativo no comparativo)

Caso os produto do seu cliente tenha outras vantagens, manda alguém com *CONHECIMENTO TÉCNICO* postar sobre o produto, e alguém que seja isento o suficiente pra compará-lo com produtos similares. Postar sobre os rendimentos reais (Rendimento ou eficiência, como preferir), sobre o sistema de carga de baterias, se tem corrente baixa o suficiente pra flutuação, se tem uma sobretensão no fim da carga pra equalização, esse tipo de dado que realmente importa (Mas o pessoal do jurídico e do marketing ignora e/ou esconde)


Mas suspeito que seja da PowerDam, então é só reler as críticas e ver que todas circulam em torno de rendimento. Perda de 30% do ato de carregar bateria (Que praticamente qualquer sistema de carga típica terá, qualquer um com conhecimento técnico na área sabe disse e estou pouco me lixando pra leigo que vem ler isso, be-a-ba sobre eletrica se aprende na escola), perda de 20% na inversão, dá perda total de 40%. Caso não seja isso, corrija a matemática ou corrija os vendedores. Vou repetir: Qualquer inversor com rendimento de 80% (Seja PowerDam, Xantrex/APC, seja coisa barata da china sem marca) tem um rendimento ridículo, é coisa de produto dos anos 80, o que se espera pra produtos de 2016 que querem FAMA BOA é ter rendimento acima de 90%, e um controle muito inteligente na carga das baterias, evitando equalização, evitando aquecimento das baterias (Se o produto é desenvolvido na Alemanha, manda os engenheiros passar 1 semana no interior do meio do brasil, cozinhando a 40°C na sombra, pra entender o valor da compensação de tensão, da flutuação com baixa corrente, e da carga com corrente baixa o suficiente pra não aquecer a bateria mas alta o suficiente pra não desequalizar (Ou colocar um sistema de equalização no final da carga. Se o produto já tem isso, parabéns, então é muito bem feito. Mas... cadê isso na ficha técnica? Quem fez a ficha técnica foi o pessoal do jurídico, do marketing, ou foi o pessoal do depto técnico? Porque esquecer de colocar uma feature valiosa dessa na ficha técnica é pedir pra ter fama de produto antiquado e velho))

Alias... o que houve com os PowerDam de R$ 2 mil que tinha a venda na época do post? (Anos atrás) Só o dolar fez o preço quase dobrar? Tinha duzias a venda na web, agora só achei 2 no ML (Sem ficha técnica), nas especificações no site não fala rendimento. Pelo menos agora fala que é senoidal pura (Não vi isso escrito anos atrás), então o produto mudou nesse tempo? Digo, tem versão antiga e alguma coisa nova? Se tem, manda alguém com *conhecimento técnico na área* postar sobre o produto, se na Alemanha a venda sem dado técnico funciona, isso não quer dizer que não precisa passar todos os dados técnicos detalhados aqui no brasil, se o produto é a maravilha que promete ser, pra que ficar escondedo especificação técnica?

Ou... pra que ficar mandando depto jurídico leigo ao invés de mandar alguém com conhecimento técnico na área esclarecer sobre as reais características do produto ???

(Ou dentro da empresa o departamento jurídico é mais importante que o departamento técnico?)

E se é pro produto ser melhor conhecido, manda os vendedores colocarem as especificações técnicas completas nos anúncios, isso é um produto de tecnologia e não um vestido ou blusa que se vende só por foto, precisa especificações detalhadas, sem o pessoal do marketing meter a pata do texto ("Melhor que gerador". Quer dizer que se coloco gasolina, e ao invés de gerar 1KWh por litro como um gerado comum faria, ele produzirá o dobro disso? Porque isso é que é gerador no Brasil, algo que produza eletricidade a partir de combustível, um ARMAZENADOR de eletricidade não é um gerador. Se apegar a detalhes bobos assim (Reclamar de chamar um armazenador de gerador) é coisa de depto jurídico, não reclamaria desses anúncios SE neles tivesse as especificações técnicas detalhadas sobre todos os aspectos do produto que FAZEM DIFERENÇA PRA MIM. E pra mim não faz a menor diferença ser melhor ou pior que gerador, preciso saber do que afeta meu uso, tipo rendimento (Saber tempo exato de funcionamento sob x consumo), forma de carga (Pra saber durabilidade de bateria, se preciso dar uma equalizada com OUTRO produto as vezes), rendimento de carga e inversão (Definir se vale a pena comprar isso, já que se tiver rendimento ruim demais (80% de rendimento com consumo tipo 300W) isso significará conta de luz mais alta.

(E essa crítica extendo à APC/Xantrex, SMS, Eaton, gastam a maior parte dos anúncios com firula de marketing, e quase nada de dado técnico preciso e detalhado, parece que querem vender só pra leigos! O produto é tão ruim que precisa esconder os dados (Resumindo a 3 ou 4)? Nisso que dá dar poderes pro pessoal do jurídico e do marketing, preferem EMBURRECER o mundo com novilinguas podando os detalhes ao invés de AUMENTAR o conhecimento técnicos dos clientes dando mais dados pra eles. A PowerDam tem a política de emburrecer os usuários também? Se a intenção é ter uma fama melhor (E a dos PowerDam já é melhor que SMS, Eaton, TSShara, Ragtech...), não tratem os clientes (Ou futuros clientes) como leigos incapazes de entender uma ficha técnica com centenas de dados sobre o produto, gastem com FICHA TÉCNICA o que a empresa gasta com depto jurídico que garanto que passarei a vida toda recomendando a marca! Enquanto tiver especificações sem detalhes elétricos precisos eu vou recomendar APC/Xantrex, que trás esses detalhes bem detalhados nas suas fichas técnicas, portanto confiei em compra-los (Pagar R$ 4 mil por produto, comprando se baseando só em foto, é insanidade) e posso confirmar os dados, logo, vou recomendar eles, e não o produto que não tem especificações detalhadas sobre todos os aspectos elétricos)

----------


## AfranioCorreia

Boa Tarde, 

Sou representante da empresa Weltmarken e no intuito de esclarece-los em relação ao post do usuário “Rubem “, apresentamos as respostas a seguir: 


Comentário 1 : 

“ Não sou fã do PowerDam porque custa caro demais pra o que é, e é um inversor de rendimento ruim de apenas 80%.”

Resposta: O preço do equipamento Powerdam não pode ser comparado com o preço de equipamentos comuns do mercado, uma vez que foi desenvolvido para suportar, em modo continuo, a potência nominal e dispõe de uma série de itens que aumentam o seu custo (cabos especiais, etc.).

 Com relação ao rendimento do inversor, em média, esse é superior a 95%. É importante saber que o rendimento do inversor não tem relação com o rendimento das baterias. No site www.powerdam.com.br disponibilizamos um dimensionador exclusivo, realista! Não conhecemos nenhuma empresa no mundo que ofereça algo semelhante pois geralmente consideram a bateria como sendo uma fonte perfeita, que não é!

Se fizerem o dimensionamento de um banco de baterias vão perceber um rendimento abaixo do que geralmente se espera considerando dados irreais, que é calcular o rendimento com base na capacidade nominal das baterias sem considerar o regime de descarga. 
O nosso dimensionador usa como parâmetro todas as curvas da bateria estacionária DF 4001 e se tiver em mãos todas essas curvas vão perceber que dimensionamos a autonomia com a devida precisão, pois não enganamos os nosso usuários oferecendo algo que não vão dispor. 

Observem que a maioria dos no-breaks especificam uma autonomia que nunca é atingida. Falam em autonomia típica as nós não, levamos tudo muito a sério, todos tem a certeza que vão ter a autonomia especificada (geralmente um pouco superior, pois adicionamos uma margem de segurança de até 15%). 
(Vendemos muito para usuários residenciais e de condomínios, que geralmente testam na prática e ter a autonomia real um pouco superior é melhor do que inferior). 

Acredito que o usuário tenha avaliado o rendimento com base na capacidade do banco de baterias. Saibam que uma bateria com capacidade de 240AH em um regime de descarga de 100AH pode fornecer pouco mais de 100AH se descarregada em apenas 30 minutos. 
Toda bateria possui uma resistência interna, que aumenta as perdas de acordo com a corrente. 

Comentário 2:

“O rendimento no modo de carga de bateria é ruim, e no inversor mais ruim, ao todo você desperdiça 50% de energia no processo, os KWh na conta dobram, e o KWh consumido lá pelo equipamento tem custo dobrado, chegando fácil nos R$ 1,5 por KWh que um gerador a diesel ou gasolina tem.

(Ou seja, ligar um conj. gerador a combustão todo dias das 18 as 21h (Hora de alto consumo) não daria um custo em combustível tão alto, comparado a um equipto rústico mas de rendimento péssimo, tipo PowerDam, que desperdiça até 40% na carga das baterias e até uns 30% na inversão)”

Resposta: No modo AC o rendimento é ainda mais alto, acima de 96% pois o carregador usa a metade da potência do inversor, que fica em repouso. Depois das baterias recarregadas, o consumo do equipamento em si (para manutenção do banco de baterias em flutuação) é inferior a 2,5% da capacidade máxima do inversor!

Devemos lembrar que quando o Powerdam estiver recarregando as baterias o consumo na entrada será a soma da energia que está sendo acumulada nas baterias mais o consumo da carga alimentada pelo Powerdam (e perdas que não são altas) e nesse caso não há nada de errado pois é uma condição normal, mesmo para um equipamento hipoteticamente “perfeito”, com rendimento igual a 100%!

Em todo o processo de recarga e descarga de baterias vamos ter perdas devido a resistência interna das baterias (não tem nenhuma relação com o Powerdam, cujas perdas são bem inferiores). Para minimizar essas perdas o ideal é configurar o banco de baterias de forma a obter o melhor custo beneficio. O nosso dimensionador considera tudo isso mas as vezes somos injustamente criticados por ser justo, enquanto concorrentes agradam quem não tem conhecimentos técnicos oferecendo dados generosos, impossíveis de serem atingidos!

Se considerar o custo de combustível e manutenção de geradores (é um sistema mecânico que precisa de lubrificação e outros cuidados e que está sujeito ao desgaste precoce) vai ser muitas vezes superior aos custo da energia consumida e da substituição das baterias após expiração da sua vida útil. O Powerdam vem sendo muito utilizado em carros de “Food Truck,” que tem desistido dos geradores. 

Comentário 3: 

“Num mercado nacional onde Volt é indicada como "produto ótimo", aí sim PowerDam tem algum mérito, por ser mais bruto (Em terra de cego quem tem um olho é rei. Ou quem tem o porrete que não quebra é que vira o rei....). Mas... se comparar com soluções Xantrex, MorningStar, Midnight ou FourStar um PowerDam é equipamento dos anos 80. Se for pra gastar R$ 4 mil tem equipto importado de tecnologia muito mais atual desses fabricantes, com rendimento muuuuito melhor (Com controladores mppt, or exemplo). “


Resposta: Ente 1993 e 2003 a Wetlmarken comercializou milhares de equipamentos NO-BREAK dupla conversão, senoidal, com inversores chaveados em alta frequência, corretor de fator de potência, etc. 

Em 2001, tentamos vender no Brasil um no-break que era produzido em parceria com a empresa Taiwanesa Chroma ATE. Esse no-break foi projetado para atender o mercado alemão e depois adaptado para suportar a energia do Brasil mas não foi adiante porque não era bem isso que o usuário precisava. 

No-Breaks foram projetados para oferecer autonomia suficiente para o fechamento de arquivos de servidores etc. (uso restrito a informática) e o que o usuário brasileiro mais precisa é de autonomia e também para outras aplicações, como alimentar motores, etc., que é o ponto mais fraco do no-breaks.

Se hoje desenvolvemos o Powerdam como é, existem vários motivos para isso pois somos conhecedores da tecnologia considerada moderna (lindamos com ela ainda o começo dos anos 90!).

Não vamos expor aqui a lista de motivos pois são informações valiosas que não podem ser divulgadas.
O nosso equipamento suporta picos de corrente que os considerados “modernos” não suportam e o índice de defeitos é infinitamente inferior, etc. 

Com relação ao barramento DC em 12V, usamos cabos superdimensionados e as perdas em relação a um barramento 24V é inferior a 1%, daí entra outros parâmetros que os concorrentes não consideram. Baterias em série dificultam o dimensionamento do banco de baterias, pois só podemos incluir ou excluir 2 em 2 baterias e depois vem o problema da equalização de carga, que se torna complicado em caso de baterias em série, sem falar na confiabilidade, pois o sistema ficará totalmente inoperante caso uma das baterias (em série) apresente algum defeito, etc. 

Com relação as comparações com controladores de carga MPPT, o Powerdam não é um controlador de carga. Vamos ter uma versão nova com essa função, para permitir o uso de painéis fotovoltaicos (OFF Grid Inteligente), com prioridade para o uso da energia solar, rede e por último baterias).

Enfim, não existe nenhum usuário do Powerdam insatisfeito. Não conhecemos nenhum caso em que a conta de energia tenha subido de forma perceptível (é desprezível) e isso é resultado do nosso know-how, pois sabemos o que estamos fazendo. Para cada detalhe existe uma explicação e uma razão para ser como é! 

É muito fácil criticar um equipamento mas não é simples estar no mercado por mais de 25 anos e não ter sido criticado por quem realmente usou e usa nossos sistemas. 

A principio ficamos indignados com o comentário, considerado como difamatório, mas acabamos entendendo que o mesmo pode ter cometido equívocos, considerando parâmetros irreais e por isso consideramos que era caso para fornecer os esclarecimentos que aqui estamos postando. 

Espero ter esclarecido todas as dúvidas e nos colocamos a disposição através do site www.powerdam.com.br 

Grato,

Afrânio Correia
Weltmarken Elektronik do Brasil Ltda

----------


## rubem

Parabéns pelo esclarecimento, é esse tipo de comentário técnico que esperamos num fórum.


Um ponto que não tem relação direta com o PowerDam e seus rendimentos é: O consumidor nem sempre compara o produto com outro similar/concorrente.

No caso do post, começou falando em GERADOR a combustível fóssil. Eu meti controlador solar no meio da estória não por ser similar ao PowerDam, mas porque provedor de internet (Caso do autor do post inicial, e de quase todo participante do fórum) tem vários opções de ininterruptibilidade, seja com algum sistema auxiliar com energia solar, seja com PowerDam ou com algum no-break comum/barato, seja com gerador a diesel ou gasolina. No comparativo entre opções diferentes todo gerador a combustível líquido sairá perdendo (Ainda que seja o mais silencioso e o menos poluente do mundo), e todo no-break AC terá consumo geral pior que sistemas híbridos com energia solar e eólica.

(Baixar pra 13,7VDC pra armazenar em bateria, depois inverter pra 120VAC pra alimentar fonte chaveada que vai baixar de novo pra 12VDC pra alimentar equipamento de rede, é um processo ridículo, mesmo com rendimentos altos isso terá consumo geral pior que um sistema que fique apenas com DC em baixa tensão, só perde o gasto no processo de carga da bateria. Isso não tem nada a ver com o PowerDam em específico, mas pra pequeno provedor de internet comum no brasil essa opção existe, ele vai comparar alhos com bugalhos porque as 2 ou 3 opções diferentes entre si resolvem o problema dele. Por isso um post sobre geradores meteu energia solar e no-break AC no meio)

E eu sempre vou citar que o uso de armazenador em bateria tem suas perdas de eletricidade, é questão ambiental, usar rede AC pra carregar bateria de chumbo ácido terá rendimento ruim sempre, a bateria não armazena tudo o que circula por ela, ainda que a fonte chaveada que a carregue tenha rendimento tão bom quanto 95% (Não sei se é esse, mas quem capricha na inversão deve caprichar na fonte pra carga). Ter essa perda usando uma fonte solar ou eólica não é problema, sol e vendo vão e vem sem custo financeiro nem custo ambiental, mas a rede AC tem custo financeiro e ambiental pra se manter, qualquer melhoria em rendimento, ou qualquer coisa que EVITE seu uso eu sempre vou elogiar. 

(E lamento a falta de nobreak com bateria de lithium no mercado, pra demanda por blackouts diários (Ontem tive um de 4h, e um de 30 min., perdi 2 ciclos (Descarga de 100%) da bateria de chumbo, tendo 4 ou 5 blackouts como esse por semana uma bateria como a indicada no site (Freedom, que eu uso) não chega em 2 anos de jeito nenhum, mas lithium suporta um número de ciclos de recarga muito maior. Em sistema solar o número de ciclos é importante pois é um ciclo por dia, 365 ciclos no ano, se forem 365 ciclos com descarga de 80% a bateria perde metade da capacidade no ano. Ter todos esses rendimentos alto do PowerDam com bateria de chumbo ácido, ainda que AGM ou VRLA, decepciona. Se quiser entender isso como uma crítica ao PowerDam e não à indústria em geral, a vontade)

Note a sugestão que eu dei de fato:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...8&d=1426886496
É uma gambiarra horrível, ridícula, mas... é a solução já que nenhum fabricante tem sistema similar pronto pro uso. Ou se tem, não por preço adequado pro Brasil.

(E citei um nobreak dupla-conversão da APC porque na época não tinha a informação que o PowerDam tinha senoidal limpa, na época tinha APC dupla-conversão de 1kVA por R$ 1 mil (E nos anúncios o PowerDam estava R$ 2 mil), e não tinha essa informação que o PowerDam chega em 95% de rendimento a partir da bateria. Se chega nisso, *parabéns, está com qualidade muuuuuito acima dos nobreaks comuns de R$ 1 mil* , os mais vendidos no brasil)



Se o rendimento na inversão é de 95%, e tem algo similar na tensão pra carga das baterias (com black out quase diário isso conta), e a venda no site é feita por aqueles preços lá (Estava me baseando nos quase R$ 4 mil nos anúncio no ML, único lugar com PowerDam a venda anos atrás), eu provavelmente vou usar ele qualquer dia, mas não pela opinião "difamatória" ou "elogiosa" que vi nalgum post, mas por conta desse detalhe técnico não mencionado na aba de especificações técnicas no site (Tá exagerando o poder de influência de um fórum e subestimando o poder de uma ficha técnica exaustivamente detalhada).

----------


## AfranioCorreia

Sr. Rubens, 

Nós não vendemos diretamente pelo mercadolivre, temos muitas informações no site www.powerdam.com.br e quem não encontrar tudo o que deseja saber, nós pedimos para entrar em contato.

Entendemos suas colocações e não discordamos da maioria delas, exceto de especificar o rendimento irreal do nosso equipamento. Se possível acesse o site www.powerdam.com.br e faça algum tipo de simulação com o dimensionador para entender que o resultado não é o mesmo que considerar uma bateria de 240AH, em um regime de descarga de 100Ah, tendo o mesmo desempenho em um regime de 20 horas. 

Com relação ao aquecimento, o nosso equipamento utiliza transformador convencional de muito boa qualidade (similar ao que é usada pelo Xantrex) mas que em decorrência da pesada estrutura metálica das placas retém calor que não é facilmente dissipado. Esse calor retido pode ser confundido com dissipação excessiva de potencia. 

O Powerdam também só aciona o cooler quando a temperatura interna atinge um nível pré estabelecido. Se o cooler funcionar ininterruptamente vamos ter problemas frequentes, como excesso de poeira, maresia, etc. 

São muito os detalhes e esse sistema foi desenvolvido para atender determinados nichos, que inclui a substituição de geradores em determinadas aplicações e é por isso que fazemos referencias comparativas com gerador na divulgação com o objetivo de informar as pessoas mais leigas, que muitas vezes compram um gerador para alimentar um refrigerador que armazena vacinas, como exemplo!

O Powerdam não foi projetado exclusivamente para atender uma determinada aplicação, é um equipamento que vem sendo utilizado em larga escala por usuários domésticos, comércio e indústria em geral, para atender as mais diversas aplicações, desde alimentação de equipamentos de manutenção de vida (UTIs domésticas e móvel) até mesmo para manter um refrigerador móvel para transporte de sorvetes ou ar condicionado em casas de praia! Existem caso especiais, como o caso de chaveiro, costureira móvel..,etc. O tipo de inversor que usamos é único capaz de suportar a partida de motores elétricos e por isso abandonamos a tecnologia recente no caso do Powerdam.

Os preços antigos referiam ao Powerdam de 1000W, hoje só temos o de 2000W . As importações retornarão com equipamentos de 600W, 1000W, 2000W, 3000W, 4000W, 5000 e 6000W. Acima de 3000W o barramento DC será de 24V e de 5000W em diante 48V. Vamos ter a opção do Powerdam hibrido com MPPT (controlador de carga). 

Sabemos que um equipamento de 1000W não é o ideal para o consumo de 300W, comum no caso dos provedores, mas temos também avaliado que a maioria opta por um banco de baterias de alta capacidade e dessa forma não é viável um Powerdam de 600W com o carregador mais potente do que o inversor! Temos muito usuários usando o Powerdam 2000W, mesmo que a carga seja baixa, mas porque precisam recarregar banco de baterias de até 5000AH!

Com relação a comparação com geradores, mais uma vez, estamos nos referindo aos casos em que o Powerdam atende com muita vantagem a demanda antes atendida por geradores acionados por motores a explosão, e são muitos os casos que atendemos, onde, por exemplo, a pessoa estava desesperada sem saber como instalar um gerador dentro de um apartamento, para manter uma iluminação composta de lâmpadas de LED que um Powerdam com 02 baterias conseguiu manter por 24 horas!

São casos assim, você sabe muito bem buscar a melhor solução mas as pessoas comuns não e nós estamos apenas buscando atender também essas pessoas, se for caso para gerador nós vamos dizer isso!

Estarei a sua disposição para discutir e aprofundar no assunto. Aproveito para informa-lo sobre a nossa experiência com geradores, pois já tivemos o maior parque de no-breaks dupla conversão do Brasil, instalados em todas as dependências do Banco do Brasil em mais de 4000 munícipios. Posso te dizer que se o gerador não for muito bom as variações de frequência não permitem o no-break detectar a energia como estável e pode continuar no modo baterias até o desligamento por bateria baixa.

São muitos os casos em que o usuário usa um gerador de baixo custo e não consegue manter no-breaks em geral. Intencionalmente o Powerdam já é menos sensível as variações de frequência justamente para evitar esse problema mas temos que manter uma faixa segura, pois não é recomendado manter a saída no modo rede se a frequência de entrada estiver fora dos padrões suportáveis pela maioria das cargas. 

Estaremos atentos para oferecer a melhor opção para os provedores, no passado já fabricamos carregadores especiais de 48V, 72V etc. de alto rendimento e sabemos que quanto menos transformações ocorrerem menores serão as perdas e por isso não descartamos soluções inteligentes no futuro para atender, de forma extremamente racional e otimizada, as demandas especificas de baixo consumo dos provedores.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Atendendo pedidos do Fabricante removi os posts do @*rubem* que não representavam a realidade do fabricante.

----------


## raumaster

Tópico antigo que encontrei em pesquisas... mas essa marca Powerdam ainda existe? O site deles não carrega...

----------


## avatar52

Parece que não, ficaria surpreso dessa empresa ainda existir em pleno 2019. Muitas opções de nobreaks melhores que essa ai e sem gambiarras.

----------

